# Bikini Fitness



## Lou-Lou (Jan 19, 2016)

Good Afternoon Guys!

I have just joined UK-Muscle as I was hoping to use this place as a forum to track my progress and my ultimate goal of hopefully competing in a Bikini Fitness comp!

Anyone that has any advice, I would welcome it!

Thanks guys

xxx


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome. Maybe posting in the female bodybuilding sub will get you a better response?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome. Good to have some more females joining lately.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi an welcome to UK muscle


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hi there

What advice are you after?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Lou Lou,

Best advice I can give you at this point in your competitive career is find someone who you can trust to advise you, not someone whose in it for the money, selling you anything, trying to get a date with you or seeking a name for themselves off the back of you.

A good, honest coach can make your journey more enjoyable with better results, they are more likely to make it harder than easier because that is the only way to be the best you can be.

Doug

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh god another Bikini girl...

Just stop eating ice cream for a few weeks, pretend to train 2-3 times a week and take endless selfies with your arse hanging out.

There you go


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

How can anyone give you advice when they know nothing about you or what condition you are in? Post some pictures and what you are trying to work on.

Post some pics so people can advise you*.

*Have a wank.


----------



## Lou-Lou (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Thank you all for your responses. I have changed my pic now to some arm progress and I'll keep doing so until I reach my goal...

Been training almost every day and loving it so far. Any advice on food would be amazing as i'm loosing too much weight at the moment.

xxx


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Lou-Lou said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you all for your responses. I have changed my pic now to some arm progress and I'll keep doing so until I reach my goal...
> 
> ...


 If you are losing weight, you simply need to eat more.

Do you have a federation in mind that you want to compete in?

I would recommend training legs twice a week, emphasis on glutes. The butt wins shows for bikini girls.

Remember rest days are important too.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome 

Can you do a before pic so us guys can judge (with our trousers on) and an after pic (no guarantees on trousers) ?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Can you do a before pic so us guys can judge (with our trousers on) and an after pic (no guarantees on trousers) ?


 I can guarantee there will be no trousers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lou-Lou said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you all for your responses. I have changed my pic now to some arm progress and I'll keep doing so until I reach my goal...
> 
> ...


 Are you on Instagram?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Welcome to UK-M! Get a log started asap :thumbup1:

Don't let these douchebags put you off... you'll get used to the banter pretty quick.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome.

Dark sim and a few of the female competitors we have, will help you out I'm sure

Good luck.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> Dark sim and a few of the female competitors we have, will help you out I'm sure


 Sounds a bit like you're calling him a woman. :whistling:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Sounds a bit like you're calling him a woman. :whistling:


 I've heard he's good with women


----------

